# Dachshund's Hurt PLEASE HELP!!!



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What's wrong with my dachshund?? 
He won't get up on the couch that Is less than 16 inches tall to the seat







Or go up the stairs that is less than 8 inches high for each step







He doesn't yelp when i pick him up or when I pet him.... Any ideas or suggestions??? Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

It just might be from age if he is an older dog. That is all I can think about right now. I would take him to a vet to see what is going on with him


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I think he is like 8 here is a pic of him








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

He may just like the extra attention of getting lifted up onto the porch and couch.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dachshund's are very prone to back injuries because their spine is so long. So he may just be achy. Call a vet and see if they will give you some doggy pain meds. They gave our old Dachshund Hugo some mild ones kind of like aspirin for human but not the same thing. He felt better after about a week. I hope your pupster feels better soon.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, have a vet Check him out. His back may hurt, or maybe his hips are giving him trouble. Is he acting normal otherwise?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah other than that he's normal


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, Dachshunds do have back issues, pinched nerves, disk problems, arthritis and the like. I'd haev a vet evaluate him. They have a variety of pain meds/anti inflammatory medications to chose from.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would see if you can have the vet check his back for injuries - if he's fine he may just need some help with those things now.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay we will see what our options are as far as money and meds 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

My 7 1/2 yr old chihuahua did this same EXACT THING a few months back. Apparently she had just sprained, or pulled something. After us carrying her up and down the steps about a week, she returned to normal without any treatment. BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR HANDSOME LITTLE FELLA!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

fd123 said:


> My 7 1/2 yr old chihuahua did this same EXACT THING a few months back. Apparently she had just sprained, or pulled something. After us carrying her up and down the steps about a week, she returned to normal without any treatment. BEST OF LUCK WITH YOUR HANDSOME LITTLE FELLA!!


Thank you I think he is getting better already bc he was running around today, he went up and down the stairs BUT he is still having a little trouble when he wants to get up on the couch......

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should still see a vet. He may need supplements to help. They are very good at hiding pain.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You should still see a vet. He may need supplements to help. They are very good at hiding pain.


Yeah we found that out with our cuzins dog

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He's all better doctor said he was faking!!!! Lol!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He may have mild arthritis. If your weather was damp or humid, it could give him some aches.
When the sun comes out, he gets better. Sometimes a mild anti-inflammatory might help-
motric (Mobic) is a good one. He is a handsome fella!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

He says "Thanks"


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

